# Bear Attack - I think we need a bigger plane...



## Matt308 (Oct 15, 2009)

Bear attack 2009

Apparently a bear attacked his plane while parked in a remote field in Alaska. He had not cleaned out the inside after a long fishing trip and the bear smelled it.

Typical Alaska wild frontierism, he had 2 new tires, 3 cases of Duct Tape and several rolls of cellophane delivered. Then went about repairing the plane so he could fly it home.

Gutsy, to say the least.

And a good thing he wasn't inside. Now you know why every bush pilot in Alaska carries a high powered rifle.


----------



## imalko (Oct 15, 2009)

As you said Matt, good thing he wasn't inside at the time. I guess he won't forget to clean his aircraft after fishing trip next time...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 15, 2009)

Brown Bear, Black Bear, Polar Bear. Take your pick.

The three scariest predators (to me) on the North American continent.

TO


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 15, 2009)

What is the saying? If duct tape can't fix it, it can't be fixed?


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow, definitely a gutsy guy to get back in that thing after he patched it up.


----------



## jamierd (Oct 15, 2009)

thats got nearly as much duct tape as an RAF hercules lol


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 15, 2009)

Duct Tape, "Solves all your problems." 

 

Of course he has his 3 spare rolls of duct tape.... who doesn't?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2009)

Certainly made a bare Cub out of that aircraft! Great pics matt, thanks. Another reason why I think I'll give Alaska a miss !


----------



## vanir (Oct 15, 2009)

Of course there was a note left on the cockpit seat which was initially overlooked by the hapless pilot. It read:

_There is nowhere I won't find you. Pay your alimony._


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 15, 2009)

Now that is fricken amazing!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 15, 2009)

And he flew that thing out...now that's "bawls"...

At least he took the time to grab a marking pen and write his registration number on the fuselage (or what's left of it)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 15, 2009)

Didn't even notice that.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 15, 2009)

Just Wow!!! 


Wheels


----------



## BH206L3 (Oct 18, 2009)

Carrying a firearm is required by State Law in Alaska, most guys carry some sort of pistol, I for the most part a 22 RF light and well plenty of small game around in a survival situation. 12 ga Shotguns are some what popular too. As for the airplane in question, you do what you have to do. Well its not going to be cheap to re fabric an airplane, Nice PA-12 thou. You would be surprised to know what those tundra tires cost. About 1500 to 2500 a piece. Never mind what it cost to fly that stuff to him. Airplanes a real money pits. And in Alaska, it will cost you four or five times the money out in the bush than in town. Well as long as nobody got hurt, the salmon he caught is was very expensive. In airplanes like that, weight becomes a real factor, You have to keep what the state says you have to carry with regard to survival, as light as possible. So light guns and pistols are what you see a lot, as for that bear, well bear is just doing what bears do. Try having one sniffing around your tent some time.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 18, 2009)

A bear is certainly something a person should avoid, though here in Northern California, they are smaller than the bears in Alaska.

That's not to say that a full-grown male Blackbear won't mess you up if it gets ahold of you. They do considerable damage to tourist's cars, who don't learn to secure thier snacks and drinks (or clean the car out) when they park thier vehicle at a campsite or trailhead.

I can't believe those Tundra Tires cost that much money though...man, that must have been a bummer!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 19, 2009)

W-O-W!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 20, 2009)

Any one notice the gun on the wing.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep. I caught that. Probably not the best choice for strafing attacks, but ya do what ya gotta do, I guess.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 21, 2009)

It would probably be a pain in the ass if it is a bolt action to load after each round!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 21, 2009)

Common place in Alaska. A ballistic plastic gun case to free up space for cabin room.

Er... a Barrett .50 full auto wolf strafing instrument. One or the other.


----------



## glennasher (Oct 24, 2009)

The gun is required by law, according to some Alaskans I know. For survival in bush conditions.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 29, 2009)

Is this the new Airfix Piper Cub kit?

woooah!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## CharlesBronson (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice repair, kind of Mcgyver improvisation isnt ?


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 31, 2009)

He should rename his plane: "American Bearlines"








:ducks:


----------



## parsifal (Oct 20, 2011)

Bears or Crocs, dont know which would be worse


----------



## Hotntot (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow, the ultimate in RFR. The boy did good to get it patched up but yup - it musta cost him. As for them those salmon he caught - savour the flavour.


----------

